# Team Kata from last December



## Stac3y (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's my team kata from last year's AOK State championships. My partner is the same woman I was fighting in the last video I posted. We didn't place (the head judge said we needed to interact to be competitive in the division), but I was pretty well satisfied with our performance.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for sharring


----------

